# ssh2 problem



## eeluve (May 21, 2012)

I configured my OpenSSH clients to access bsd FreeBSD servers using ssh2 and only 2 protocol through RSA authentication, that*'*s fine. But I also want to change the clients and bsd- FreeBSD servers' daemons port, for something non-22ish. Changing linux OpenSSH clients is not a problem, but changing the /usr/local/etc/ssh2/sshd2_config port value and restarting through */usr/local/etc/rc.d/sshd2 restart* makes the daemon still start on port 22. If I start it manually through */usr/local/sbin/sshd2 -p *****, everything works, but I really want it to be automatic through rc.conf, in case of restarts. So the /usr/local/etc/rc.d/sshd2 script reads /usr/local/sbin/sshd2, I would even agree (though it*'*s strange) with the sshd2 configuration not letting me change the port, maybe it's possible to add some -p option to the /usr/local/etc/rc.d/sshd2 manually?

[ Had to guess full path names because you abbreviated them for no reason at all - Mod. ]


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 21, 2012)

SSH in base system (not installed from ports) has config files in /etc/ssh.


----------



## eeluve (May 21, 2012)

ondra_knezour, SSH is insecure, and I obviously wrote *I'm* going to use SSH2 only.

Ok sorry, found: ${sshd2_port="22"} changed to what I need, and everything is starting through rc.d just fine. But if someone reading this got a clue why daemon config is not reading the port value even after I uncomment and change it (that's the reason? >> Port is commented out as it is specified by the startup script, and if I comment the port value in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/sshd2 I'll be able to specify it through the configuration), please let me know. Rights on sshd2_config are 644, ~/.ssh2 755.


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2012)

eeluve said:
			
		

> ondra_knezour, ssh is unsecure, and I obviously wrote im going to use ssh2 only.


You do realize the version in the base actually supports SSHv1 _and_ SSHv2?

We have a specific version of OpenSSH in the base.


----------



## eeluve (May 21, 2012)

If I understood what *yo*u meant correctly, I have set Client Protocol to 2 only. And OpenSSH clients are used from linux machines to connect to ssh2 FreeBSD daemons. That*'*s if I got what you meant, sorry if not.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 21, 2012)

There is no reason to use the OpenSSH port, because OpenSSH is already in the base system (/usr/sbin/sshd, /etc/rc.d/sshd, /etc/ssh/sshd_config) and it defaults to SSH2. A simple Port setting in /etc/ssh/sshd_config should work without problems.


----------

